# My Stanza and Spec V



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Pics of the Spec:

http://www.cardomain.com/id/specvdriven


Pics of the Stanza:

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=profile&username=DerbyCityImport


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very sweet spec v. love the header and the cf hood. :thumbup:


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice Spec V bro :banana:.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Great looking Spec V...

and I've *NEVER* seen a Stanza like that one, wow.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *Great looking Spec V...
> 
> and I've NEVER seen a Stanza like that one, wow.  *



Hehehe, yeah there aren't a lot of people that hook up Stanzas especially now that the car is 10 years old. It was all that I had a little while back and now I am so attached to it that I can't let it go. That and I wouldn't get anything for it. Hell all the parts on it is worth more than the car itself hehe.

There is a small group of people that do fix up Stanzas. You can meet them at TeamNSE.com and StanzaDriven.com. Those are my roots


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

that is the cleanest stanza ive seen good job. i had an 87 and still do(needs a new engine) before i got my se-r very cool cars very comfy i miss driving it sometimes


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

the spec-v is amazing!!!!!! i love the wheels and hood


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Stanza, all the KY peeps need to meet up one day and we can do something. Maybe have a grill out and work on our cars. I have only been to Louisville a few times. (been to Sixflags) Did you drive your V all the way up to Chicago??? Once I get my Spec you have to help me out. Do you know of any tracks in Central KY?


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

OneFastStanza said:


> *Pics of the Spec:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/specvdriven
> 
> ...


dr evil... those carhz are toooiiiightt...... toooooiiight like a tooiiiger!!! yesshhh yesshhh....!!!

esp the stanza...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: My Stanza and Spec V*



theimportscene said:


> *dr evil... those carhz are toooiiiightt...... toooooiiight like a tooiiiger!!! yesshhh yesshhh....!!!
> 
> esp the stanza... *


Good choice of words Import Scene!!!


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: My Stanza and Spec V*



SentraXERacer said:


> *Good choice of words Import Scene!!! *


thx.... 
mike myers is a damm genious....!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

They're both sweet cars...but I like the Stanza more. Don't ask why, because I don't know why, but DAMN that is good looking. And you gotta love the Shu 4's (Or look alikes, whatever they are). Very nice Stanza.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Stanza, all the KY peeps need to meet up one day and we can do something. Maybe have a grill out and work on our cars. I have only been to Louisville a few times. (been to Sixflags) Did you drive your V all the way up to Chicago??? Once I get my Spec you have to help me out. Do you know of any tracks in Central KY? *



Yeah, there is a pretty good sized group of us Nissan people from Louisville and surrounding areas that meet about once a month. They are mostly from NICO but we are now planning on meets on teh first Saturday of every month now. We just had a really successful meet down at Bowling Green where we rented out the track and a whole lot of imports came out.

Yes I drive my car up to Chicago frequently for shows. I just got back from Daytona Beach with the Spec from Spring Break Tuner Bash. The car sees lots of miles 

And thanks for all your comments guys


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEy nice cars --have U put those tails on the Stanza yet--what are they exactly --I luv the black housing on em....


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Just wondering Stanza...what kind of hood is that (brand), Im considering one for mine. thanks


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *HEy nice cars --have U put those tails on the Stanza yet--what are they exactly --I luv the black housing on em.... *


Thanks and no I haven't got the tails actually on the car yet. They are R32 Skyline tailights though


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> *Just wondering Stanza...what kind of hood is that (brand), Im considering one for mine. thanks *


The hood is a DG Motorsports Carbon Fiber Hood. It is the best made hood that I have seen for the 00-up Sentra.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

thats cool man . theres a guy rolling around raleigh with a s13 headlight conversion on his stanza. dont know him , ive just seen him a couple of times. for what ive seen, its like a perfect fit.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmmm, I knew a few people trying the S13 lights on the Stanza but they were actually too short. I don't know about trying the whole front end though with the fenders, hood, bumper, and lights though. I had thought about trying at one point though.


----------

